# Gigi Hadid - walking the runway for Jean-Paul Gaultier Fashion Show during Paris Fashion Week 22.01.2020 x21



## brian69 (23 Jan. 2020)

​


----------



## dolce1988 (24 Jan. 2020)

an deck Matrosen


----------



## Voyeurfriend (26 Jan. 2020)

Sehr neckisch!


----------



## kylie_minogue (8 Feb. 2020)

thanks for gigi!


----------

